# Martha Stewart for Pets - some neat stuff



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't get a chance to get on as much as I would like lately BUT I just had to share this with you all. I was at PETSMART yesterday and found the new Martha Stewart for pets line there. I bought her rubber potty pad tray that you just put a potty pad in and it keeps the floors clean. It has raised edges. It is easy to wash off and can be rolled up for storage or travel. I put it in the bathroom for their use. Well, today, I went back and got another for use in the patio room. I still use a small grass patch over the potty pad because that is how they were trained. She has tons of really neat things, beds and robes and towels, etc., Not sure I would trade my Madan brush for hers though.

I also found a wicker doggie armoir at TJ MAXX a couple of weeks ago for $59.00. It has a bar going across the top with ample room for hanging outfits for one dog, or in my case, my two as we don't have a huge wardrobe. Under that section are two roomy drawers with canvas liners for storing all their "stuff". My DH has said I have lost my mind. I hope you all do not mind that I blame it all on Spoiled Maltese:blush:...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was in PetSmart over lunch earlier this week and looked at some of the Martha Stewart items, but didn't have much time. The girls and I will go back over the weekend and have fun looking at items.

The armoire sounds great. Please post pictures when you have time. And yes, most of our DHs think we're crazy, but sometimes my DH comments on how cute one the girl's new outfits is and I have to LOL.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've heard about the new cool stuff at Petsmart! Gonna have to get there one of these days!!! .......like I need more "stuff" :w00t::innocent:

I'm anxious to see your new purchases too....take pics!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I will try to post pics. It has been way too long. You can go to www.petsmart.com and see her stuff. I really like that potty pad tray. Not as bulky as a metal or plastic one and the plastic potty boxes I have are good but I like these better. Maggie has no problem with them but Trixie prefers a "larger" area so she can lift her leg. Yes, SHE squats AND lifts her leg. How crazy is that?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Neat! I'll have to go by there this weekend. Hopefully I can sneak whatever I buy into my house without being noticed


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know! I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, the chicken coop they have online is cute - Aolani loves those kinds of toys! I have a similar storage bin that I bought for him from Target, but it doesn't scoop down so it's hard for him to get to the bottom of it, but he's figured out how to tip it over to get what he wants LOL.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is the cute armoire.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I gave up sneaking in with things for the kiddos. I just walk in and try not to make eye contact. LOL.







.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

bellapuppy said:


> I gave up sneaking in with things for the kiddos. I just walk in and try not to make eye contact. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I may have to resort to that soon:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

It usually works. Then sometimes I hear "ANOTHER TOY???" But then he sees how much fun they are having with their toy or treat or whatever. He never complains very hard. Oh, take that back. I recently wanted to buy a two seater booster seat for the car. I heard the foot go down on that one.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The armoir looks so cute. About the Martha Stewart things at PetSmart...You can walk across the aisle and find things just like those for a whole lot less. They may not be all matchy, but still... I wouldn't give Martha Stewart a dime for any of what she sells, but that's just me. They were cute when I saw them, but why pay more just because it has her name on it?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, it does work most of the time but then I do sometimes hear "ANOTHER TOY?". Then he sees how much fun they are having with the new toy or treat or whatever. He never really complains. Hmmm. Well, there was that time I told him I wanted that two seater pink booster seat for his truck. I definitely heard the foot go down on that one.:innocent:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

coco said:


> The armoir looks so cute. About the Martha Stewart things at PetSmart...You can walk across the aisle and find things just like those for a whole lot less. They may not be all matchy, but still... I wouldn't give Martha Stewart a dime for any of what she sells, but that's just me. They were cute when I saw them, but why pay more just because it has her name on it?


Oh, I do agree you can buy other similar things cheaper BUT I have never seen a potty pad tray like that and I LOVE it. The bath tub was cute though...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about your finds.
I just love hearing about new Malt stuf
The Petsmart near me only got in a few Martha toys, it is a small store. 

I like your new armoire for their wardrobe!
I adore mini armoires!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

You are very welcome, you guys. I love finding new things too.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

DH thought I lost it when I bought Preston a dress. He got quiet when I explained that I could have spent $1,000 more for a girl, but instead I just got a crossdresser. Preston (aka Prisella) looks so cute in his dress!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

bellapuppy said:


> I will try to post pics. It has been way too long. You can go to www.petsmart.com and see her stuff. I really like that potty pad tray. Not as bulky as a metal or plastic one and the plastic potty boxes I have are good but I like these better. Maggie has no problem with them but Trixie prefers a "larger" area so she can lift her leg. Yes, SHE squats AND lifts her leg. How crazy is that?


My doxi mix does that! It's the funniest thing I've ever seen!!

I looked it up online and that looks pretty awesome!! I'm going to think about saving up for that because I was JUST thinking about investing in a dog litter pan, this might be the solution I'm looking for! Thanks for sharing this! 

I was looking at the towels, they look pretty nice! I wonder how they would be to use.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smstarz::smstarz::smrofl::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Good point. I assume there were no more comments?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

bellapuppy said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smstarz::smstarz::smrofl::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Good point. I assume there were no more comments?


I was gonna chuckle about the cross dressing pooch, but I didn't want to seem insensitive about his choices...
 lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Chalex said:


> DH thought I lost it when I bought Preston a dress. He got quiet when I explained that I could have spent $1,000 more for a girl, but instead I just got a crossdresser. Preston (aka Prisella) looks so cute in his dress!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Betcha Preston is rockin that dress! :thumbsup:

Coco says: _"Dats okay, Preston! Some days I dwess as a boy. _
_A lady at the Vet's office asked if me & Paris were brother & sister!!"_ :blush:


As for the Martha Stewart line at Petsmart, I bought some Martha toy organizers today! It has a bone pattern on the fabric. 

Here is a pic of untopknotted Paris with the Martha item. 

Paris: _"My Mom says dis is for keeping Toys._
_Well, I am a Toy Breed! Guess dat means I go in the box!"_


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Chalex said:


> DH thought I lost it when I bought Preston a dress. He got quiet when I explained that I could have spent $1,000 more for a girl, but instead I just got a crossdresser. Preston (aka Prisella) looks so cute in his dress!


:smrofl::smrofl: I have to try that one on my DH!


Canada said:


> Betcha Preston is rockin that dress! :thumbsup:
> 
> Coco says: _"Dats okay, Preston! Some days I dwess as a boy. _
> _A lady at the Vet's office asked if me & Paris were brother & sister!!"_ :blush:
> ...


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww, how adorable!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paris says _Fank You!!! :wub: _to Susan & Janis.

Now if I can only get the pups to stop digging in the boxes! Lol!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

They have a very nice grooming bag that I want!! in fact I think I better go get it today. As of now, I put all of Delilah's grooming things in a large pencil pouch.


----------

